# Not seeing any progress with new trainer



## WelshieA (Nov 1, 2015)

Hi all. I have a welsh pony mare who i use to drive in shows. I bought her in september and she has some issues in harness rearing, speeding off ect. I sent her to a trainer she has been there for 2months now. But alot of the things the trainer does i dont like. She doesnt tell me when things happen like i asked her too for example my pony ripped her back shoe off in her paddock breaking off nearly half of her back hoof when i came there and saw it i was so mad that she didnt tell me so i could get a farrier out. Also she told me while long lining my mare she reared and hit her mouth on a pole and it started bleeding this she only told me 3weeks after it happend. Anyway once a week i go for a driving lesson with my mare at the trainer. At first i saw loads of progress i put her in a new liverpool eliptical bit and she was excellent with it. Then last week i had her teeth done and let her rest for 3days after that. Then went to drive her again and the trainer put a overcheck on her with a rope that goes into her mouth. I hated the idea trainer said it would be fine. It was a nightmare pony refused to turn right had no steering that side. After a huge struggle i told the trainer to take the overcheck off and after that her steering was fine. I knew it was the overcheck but the trainer kept in saying its the bit and it clearly wasnt as she hasnt had any issues with the bit for a few driving lessons before. I have no issues with an overcheck as it has to be put on in a show here but and overcheck with rope that goes into a horses mouth is unexceptable. I told the trainer to stop using it. She also told me she drives my mare in a different bit when training her??? What am i to do should i be looking for another trainer? As im very unhappy about all these things.


----------



## Mewlii (Jan 8, 2016)

I think you already know you should be looking for another trainer. 

If the person you are paying to look after and train your horse for you isn't doing it to your full satisfaction, you have every right and reason to look elsewhere. If your pony is having accidents and the trainer isn't communicating these ASAP, that should send you running to the hills right away, dragging your pony behind. It only takes one incident that isn't addressed right away to take your pony away from you permanently.

I would definitely move on from this particular trainer.​


----------



## WelshieA (Nov 1, 2015)

Thanks so much. I will defenitly be taking her to another trainer.


----------



## Textan49 (Feb 13, 2015)

Mewlii said:


> I think you already know you should be looking for another trainer.
> 
> If the person you are paying to look after and train your horse for you isn't doing it to your full satisfaction, you have every right and reason to look elsewhere. If your pony is having accidents and the trainer isn't communicating these ASAP, that should send you running to the hills right away, dragging your pony behind. It only takes one incident that isn't addressed right away to take your pony away from you permanently.
> 
> I would definitely move on from this particular trainer.​


 I agree. Move on and move quickly. It doesn't sound like this trainer has any redeeming qualities. Owners send horses to trainers assuming that that trainer is better qualified than they are. It looks like it might be the other way around here. Not informing an owner about a horse's injury is totally inexcusable and enough reason right there to find another trainer.


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

Since you are driving her, does that mean she is cured of her rearing and bolting problem? I do not know any trainer who would put an owner back in a cart if the problem still existed! If she is corrected, then maybe just take her home.


----------



## WelshieA (Nov 1, 2015)

She doesnt rear and bolt in the cart anymore but according to the trainer she rears when she is being long lined. I have never seen the trainer long rein her. Im defenitly taking her away. Think i will do loads of groundwork with her at home and see how she does.


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

Does she have her in a bitting rig???


----------



## WelshieA (Nov 1, 2015)

She puts her in a bitting rig now and then but long reins her with reins that go through pullies.


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

Back up a step.

I'm not at all trying to be a jerk when I ask this, but: Why are you asking this? You're not happy, your horse is not happy. That's more than enough to take your horse back, give her a break, then find a new trainer.


----------

